# Back to the Sea Side for the Summer



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Bite ??Me (how can i get his avatar back?) and his driver have just returned from seven rather soggy weeks in France.Think i am always so keen to get away in the Spring that we leave a little early and encounter chilly weather.
Stayed on a few Municipals and Aires but made good use of France Passion this year.Normally a bit of hard standing to be found although a Hobbyist and myself had to dig our selves out of the increasingly boggy conditions at 4am one morning in Cahors.Most of the FP wine we brought back seems fine for about 5euros a bottle perhaps some is still a little young and the cognacs are really special.Stayed clear of those FPs that are obviously restaurants or those doing strange things to ducks and geese.Even Bite?Me? turned his nose up at stuffed duck's neck!!!

.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Moondog,

Nice to see you back,going to MMM indeed,seems you went to France instead.
They can be very cruel when it comes to animals the French

If Bite me's pic is small enough should go back on ok,if not pm Chris The Oggies he's the photo moderater,he sill help you sort it.

A x for Bite me.................


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *Moondog*. 5 Euros a bottle for wine? That's high class plonk. Anyway, if you do a search for *avatar* you wil find the question has already been answered several times. With regards the oggies? He may be the photo admin? But I think he struggles to re-size photos as shown in previous posts. Just my opinion. :roll:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

For cheap, drink now we buy the bottles of Bergerac AC sold by Lidl at €1.15. At under 80p a bottle that's got to be the bargain of the moment if you enjoy red wine.
Brought loads back this last time as we will be a bit tight weighwise next time. It's young and may not keep but that isn't a consideration in this house. :lol: 
Certainly keeps a year as we've only just finished last year's import. 

For white we also buy Lidl. Try the Alsace Silvaner. A very nice drink on its own, bottle. About €2.30 (£1.55) I think.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *autostratus*. We usually stock up in Spain at Lidl and Plus. Tempranillo and La Mancha. Very good value for money. Stock it high, sell it cheap. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Bite?Me?'s avatar was taken from the library of avatars when this site was run by Safeways but now its Morrisons you cant find anything.We shall see what else we can find that sums up his charming temperament.

I am not brassed faced enough to stay on a France Passion site and buy nothing so 3 bottles at 5euros seemed a fair compromise.Anyway running a Nuevo ''Ma cave est trop petite'' seemed to work the trick. (Cave must be nf Hachette in van).
Its nice to have met the people who have made the wine and to talk about their ideas on terroir,taste,climate etc....and the dog likes to pee up a vine or two.

Anyway now iam 65 my days of drunkeness are over.There are (i think) more important aspects of a couple of glasses than how cheap it was.Thanks Gordon for allowing to write that bit of pretentious twaddle.

Following that line of thought........................................................ 

I was so glad i didnt have to go into Auchan at Coquelles this year .Tell me something in this World that makes you more proud to be British.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Moondog said:


> I am not brassed faced enough to stay on a France Passion site and buy nothing so 3 bottles at 5euros seemed a fair compromise.Anyway running a Nuevo ''Ma cave est trop petite'' seemed to work the trick. (Cave must be nf Hachette in van).


Our way is to go and ask if we can buy a single bottle to drink with our meal.



Moondog said:


> Anyway now iam 65 my days of drunkeness are over.There are (i think) more important aspects of a couple of glasses than how cheap it was.


Your right and we never drink a wine because it's cheap. We have to be able to enjoy it as a wine.
I'm sure you'll agree though that price is in itself no guarentee of wine quality.


Moondog said:


> I was so glad i didnt have to go into Auchan at Coquelles this year .Tell me something in this World that makes you more proud to be British.


Are you referring to the daytrippers?
If so I should tell you that we have never patronised a Calais Hypermarket for 15 years. That when we saw the antics. I remember one of us saying quietly to the other, "Don't speak and no one will know we are British too".


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I can vouch for Lidl's doing some decent red wine in Spain. When we were at Benicassim we often went there for our wine  Crianza, Reserve and Gran Reserve names to look out for on the labels be it Rioja or whatever  
Trouble is I've run out  Need to go back for more


----------

